# Porch Skirt



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm hoping to fix up our house this spring and one thing I'm hoping to do is to add a 'skirt' under our large wrap-around porch. Right now, the bottom is open with gravel underneath and I'd like to spruce it up with some square lattice framed out with 2x2s. I've got an idea of how to build the lattice frames, but I was just wondering if it would be worth it to add a black fabric of some sort on the back of them so you can't see under the porch at all.

Would it be worth it? What could I use that wouldn't fade or rip?

Any thoughts or ideas?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You can use nylon screen or possibly landscape fabric Zach.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Maybe Black Landscape Fabric to keep things (plants, creeping vines, creeping zombies, etc.) from working there way under.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Yup, black landscape fabric behind the lattice. My parents did the same thing under their deck back in 1994, all the areas that don't get sun still look great, the 40' section of fabric that gets direct sunlight all day was just replaced 2 yrs ago. They are happy with it.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

That's what I was thinking but wasn't sure if it would hold up to the weather and stuff...
Thanks for the input guys!
.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I have that lattice around my house and at 'Ween I put yards of rolled, black plastic tablecloth all around the outside of the skirt. Be forwarned- it DOES act like a HUGE sail, catching the wind. The wind blows from one direction, goes under the porch and billows & blows the opposite side. I am constantly re-stapling it. Even loose weave fabric like burlap catches the wind pretty well. I have all kinds of stuff under the porch, and unless U put stuff right next to the lattice, it's so dark, you don't see it. I have some gravel under there too, and cuz its dark, only occasionally grow a weed that needs a shot of RoundUp.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

PS_ and its noisy when it flaps in the wind.


----------

